# I would like SD only lineup for DTV



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

My DirecTV line-up is getting updated about twice a week as DirecTV adds HD channels to their lineup and moves things around. For those of us with SD only receivers and stand-alone TiVos this can be a problem. The reason is that the new HD channels are added into the channel list as automatically check marked since they are part of the basic package, not premium channels. Since many of these channels are not actually received by my D-10 SD receivers, suggestions are sometimes recorded with the bouncing D screensaver instead of a real show. For those new HD channels that duplicate an existing SD channel I get two entries in the guide, two entries in wishlist searches, etc. Even though both provide the same information (usually). 

I currently make a point of going to the channel list every time I get a lineup change and manually remove the added HD channels on both my TiVos. This works but is a minor annoyance. It would be nice if the lineup was smart enough to know that I can't do HD. I suggest that TiVo add separate SD and HD lineups for DirecTV that only showed the SD or HD version of each channel where they duplicate, and omit the HD only channels from the SD lineup. 

It is a minor annoyance, but if it is easily fixable with the addition of lineup options, that would be terrific.

Thanks,

CuriousMark


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I second that, but would like to expand it beyond just HD vs SD. Actually, I have Series III class TiVos, so HD is not the issue, but SDV is. Additionally, in my case it's the SD content I'm liable not to want, but the utility of which you speak could easily exclude either one. I'm not sure Tribune Media makes that information available in the guide data on a channel by channel basis, though. It seems to me the best solution - especially if the information on the channel is not made available, would be to create a menu which gets activated by the message, rather than just the message. The menu could be similar to the regular channel lineup menu, except limited to the new channels. What would really be great is the ability to preview the channel to make sure whether one can receive it (or is interested) or not. Right now, switching to the channel lineup, going to the channel of interest in the list, switching to Live TV, switching back to the channel listing, going back to the channel of interest in the list, going back to Live TV, finding another missing channel, etc, takes far too many keystrokes. A single keystroke to switch between the channel of interest in the list and Live TV and back would be so very much nicer, especially since my CATV provider adds, deletes, and moves channels around almost daily.


----------

